# Clicker.TV



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Thereâ€™s never been a better time in the history of geekdom to give your cable or satellite television the slip. Over the past few years, consumers been spoiled for choice, with just about everything we once turned to our televisions for now available online. Add to this the countless steaming video sites that pumping out fresh content to the interwebz on a daily basis, and youâ€™ve got the makings of a viewing solution that has cable companies and satellite providers running scared. To keep track of it all, many resort to software solutions like XBMC, MediaPortal or Windows Media Center."

Full Story Here

Clicker.TV


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I've played around with Clicker for a while and I find the UI lacking. It does do a pretty good job of launching a show from other sites though which is a good thing. I kinda wish they and Zinc would merge the best of both into one service and I'd probably use it.


----------

